# Looking for commercial beer featuring Northern Brewer hops



## yankinoz (14/11/19)

Thinking about trying all NB hops in a brown ale. Going by what I recall from years ago of the hop flavour in Anchor Steam, that seems like a good idea, but I'd like to refresh my memory.

Dan Murphy seems to have dropped Anchor Steam. Are there other beers, Aussie, US or whatever, that feature it and might be available in darkest Geelong?

Has anyone here tried it in a brown ale?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (14/11/19)

yankinoz said:


> Thinking about trying all NB hops in a brown ale. Going by what I recall from years ago of the hop flavour in Anchor Steam, that seems like a good idea, but I'd like to refresh my memory.
> 
> Dan Murphy seems to have dropped Anchor Steam. Are there other beers, Aussie, US or whatever, that feature it and might be available in darkest Geelong?
> 
> Has anyone here tried it in a brown ale?


I haven't tried them in a brown, ale I have an English bitter with a dash of chocolate malt I reckon they are a terrific hop will be brewing a 50 litre batch, this, or next week.


----------



## MHB (14/11/19)

Northern Brewer is a great hop, with a very strange history. It was developed at Why College as part of the same breading program that gave us Target and a bunch of other hops.
It really took off in Germany where it happened to be resistant to many of the diseases that are/were afflicting the traditional varieties (really hammered Hallertau). N'Br ended up supplying something like 40-50% if the Alpha Acid used in Germany, not so much of the late hops, for that most German brewers stuck with the traditional noble hops.
Anchor were I understand using US grown B'Br, it has quite a different flavour to the same hop grown in the UK or Germany, the terms "Minty" and "Piney" are often used to describe the flavour of the US N'Br.

I suppose the point is if you are looking for the flavours you like in Anchor Steam, look for US grown B'Br or you wont get what you are looking for.
The Anchor "Dry Hoped" has a bit of Cascade added Late so it isn't just the N'Br flavour.

I would love to see some more work done on the effects of "Terroir" when it comes to hops. Looking at N'Br three well known genetically identical regional products (UK, Ger, US) and 3 very different taste/aroma profiles. Saaz and Tettnang.

Sorry cant help you with a commercial example available in Australia, I know a fair amount is used to bitter Lagers in craft breweries.
Mark


----------



## DU99 (14/11/19)

MPB Brown Ale

This help at all clone recipe


----------



## yankinoz (15/11/19)

Thanks, all.


----------

